# Pride and Prejudice and Zombies



## Swarmy (Nov 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]foGraEVNI0s[/YOUTUBE]​
Plot:

Pride and Prejudice and Zombies is a fresh twist on Jane Austen’s widely celebrated novel. A mysterious plague has fallen upon 19th century England, the land is overrun with the undead and feisty heroine Elizabeth Bennet (Lily James) is a master of martial arts and weaponry. Casting aside personal and social prejudices, Elizabeth and Mr. Darcy (Sam Riley) must unite on the blood-soaked battlefield to rid the country of the zombie menace and discover their true love for one another.

Cast:

    Lily James as Elizabeth Bennet
    Sam Riley as Mr. Darcy
    Jack Huston as Mr. Wickham
    Bella Heathcote as Jane Bennet
    Douglas Booth as Mr. Bingley
    Matt Smith as Mr. Collins
    Charles Dance as Mr. Bennet
    Lena Headey as Lady Catherine de Bourgh
    Suki Waterhouse as Catherine "Kitty" Bennet
    Emma Greenwell as Caroline Bingley
    Dolly Wells as Mrs. Featherstone
    Tom Lorcan as Lieutenant Denny
    Ellie Bamber as Lydia Bennet
    Millie Brady as Mary Bennet
    Sally Phillips as Mrs. Bennet
    Jess Radomska as Annabella Netherfield


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2015)

> Pride and Prejudice and Zombies is a fresh twist on Jane Austen’s widely celebrated novel.


>"fresh twist"
>zombies

pick one


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >"fresh twist"
> >zombies
> 
> pick one



In defense of this the book came out some years ago


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2015)

I know; that makes it even worse.


----------



## zoro (Nov 30, 2015)

I saw the title on imdb a while ago. I'll definitely watch it, we had to read the original in college and it bored me to death so hopefully zombies will make it better


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2015)

Women kicking ass?  I will definitely watch.  How bad can it be?  (Sucker Punch Part 2?)


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2015)

Women kicking ass _is_ tempting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2015)

I remember seeing the previews and thinking it looked somewhat interesting, until they revealed the title at the very end and I laughed out loud. I think it's a hilarious concept, made even funnier by how seriously they're taking it. 

I enjoyed "Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter", so I'll see this as well.


----------



## martryn (Dec 1, 2015)

Mary got a copy of the book for Christmas some three or four years ago.  Neither of us have opened it.  Movie will have to get stellar reviews for us to see it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >"fresh twist"
> >zombies
> 
> pick one



Yes, the zombie craze has saturated the market with atleast one zombie show or movie(how many apocalyptic movies with zombies do we need) or such always around. 

Could be decent but will wait.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 1, 2015)

I'll check it out once it hits DVD, but I won't be seeing it in theaters.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone seen it yet?

I went to see it at the cinema today and it was just hilarious  Still could have had more zombies


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2016)

I agree.  I found it very funny.  Seems like I was the only one in my theatre laughing though.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 8, 2016)

You're so cruel


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2016)

Sense & Sensibilities & Werewolves


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2016)

^ I will watch that too if Lily James is in it.  Damn.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 8, 2016)

Didnt the director of Donnie Darko did it some years ago?


----------

